# MAF problem with 96 sentra



## Kraizevoodoo (Jun 8, 2007)

Hey peoples, Name is Kraize and i just got a hand me down 1996 Sentra XE auto. So i don't quite know if it is a B14 or GA16DE. so I posted here.

Here is the problem it threw a P0100 MAF sensor code. It idles kinda bad and sometimes stalls, also the idle sensor was just changed out. So i went online looking up MAF. Now i have owned a ZX2 before and MAF are like $125- $150 but of course there is always the junk yard way and most escort MAF and focus maf can fit*. so here is my question and some options if someone wants to drop their two cents on best bet i'm all ears.

1) Cheap place to find one online (lowest i found was $199 + core)

2) Aftermarket intakes / By pass MAF sensors. (i know some cars have these for intakes) if i pay the same and possible get a little more performance you know win-win

3) Junkyard, also possible other models to look for (like a range of cars, maybe another Nissan has same MAF like 240sx, etc.) 

4)something i never though of?


The car has alot of miles on it 175k and let's say mom's hasn't taken the best care of it. (love her none the less thought)


(**don't qoute me on that i have really looked it up in years but i know we have went to a junk yard and got one off another car for a buddy and it wasn't a ZX2**)


----------



## john181 (May 13, 2009)

*MAF fixed! P0100 code My 1996 B14 200sx*

So, started getting the classic MAF failure symptoms on my 96 200sx with 105000 miles. Stalling, stumbling, surging, CEL on after Engine warm. Pulled the MAF and cleaned using MAF cleaner spray from auto parts store, didn't look dirty but after I installed, cleared the fault and drove a few miles, ran great! Then a few days later problem returned, complete with P0100 cel code. Pulled again and cleaned, same thing, ran fine for a few trips. The next time it happened I pulled over, engine idling up and down between 500-1000rpm. Opened hood while engine running and made sure the connector was fully seated, engine smoothed right out! Next day I pulled the connector to inspect and looked fine. Checked the wiring and no problem. Fault came back. The FIX: As a last resort before blowing $200 on a "rebuilt" MAF I decided to open mine up. Pulled it out, cut the silicone bead holding the top cover plate in, eased out the square steel shield underneath covering the circuit board and Lo and Behold had what looked like a cracked solder joint where the connector pins connect to MAF out pins. Resoldered the 3 pins and reassembled MAF, FIXED. There was very little solder on the pins, may have been a cold joint. Hey, it worked for me, 20-25 trips later I'm claiming a victory. Now makes me wonder how many "bad" MAF units are really just bad solder joints. Disclaimer: I only did this since I was looking at spending money for a new MAF anyway and was willing to s--tcan it, simple enough job but you need to decide for yourself if you can tackle it.


----------

